
Show HN: Load Test Your Website or API with 600k clients at just £9/month - andrewqa
https://loadfocus.com
======
jively
Love the simple pricing, though you may want to be _even clearer_ with your
plans. I used to run a a cloud based load testing service, it's a tough gig
because it's hard to differentiate.

------
squiguy7
Another similar tool is loader.io [1].

[1]: [https://loader.io/](https://loader.io/)

~~~
andrewqa
that is around $100/month, this is around $14/ month and the services look
similar to me.

